# Mk3 Gear Knob on My Mk2



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Got myself a perforated mk3 gear knob from German eBay, perforated seamed a lot harder to get hold of 
Retro fitted it to my mk2 





































On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks good.

Simple to fit?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Does look good... I'd like to know if it was a straight swap too!

Also noticed you have extended leather door cards... Where did you get those done?

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Because the mk3 knob has the window section in it the gear shaft can't travel to the top of the knob like it does on the mk2 knob 
So a couple of inches had to be cut off so that the claw part at the bottom of the knob sits in the shafts recess









If you were to fit it straight on without shortening the shaft then it would sit 2 inches higher than the mk2 knob

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks great Lea... If you haven't already, you'll soon have the longest profile signature on the forum with all these mod's


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Does look good... I'd like to know if it was a straight swap too!
> 
> Also noticed you have extended leather door cards... Where did you get those done?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Had them done by someone but the fit wasn't good so took them to a guy in Leicester and he re did them for me 
Got a spare centre console in the garage which is being done next

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

very smart another nice mod


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks great! Good job.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Another quality mod mate!


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice! As said another top mod to add to the signature :lol:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks AWESOME! well done!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll sell you a better steering wheel if you want to upgrade 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah sorry I'm being a dick. Just boooord at work and wanted to play hahahahah. Your gear stick looks good man.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Fair play to ya 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:
 

> Some gearknob stuff


Looks really smart - nice work.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm liking that mate...nicely done :wink:


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

Great mod Lea. Really like the perforated leather look


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great ! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks really good mate!


----------



## Lovejoy (Sep 11, 2014)

How much are these and where can they be sourced? looks the dogs danglies


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Got mine from German eBay mate 
Took an AGE to find perforated

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Silly question. Did you fit it with the trim that came with the new gear knob, or did you use the one iyour car already. Is it even possible to use the one that comes with the mk3 gear knob?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I used the everything from my car

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I may order one today and give it a go then!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got the same one as retro used in the photo I'm going to list in the classifieds if anyone is interested? I never got around to fitting and have a mk3 now

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lev (7 mo ago)

ReTTro fit said:


> Because the mk3 knob has the window section in it the gear shaft can't travel to the top of the knob like it does on the mk2 knob
> So a couple of inches had to be cut off so that the claw part at the bottom of the knob sits in the shafts recess
> 
> 
> ...


Hello from Germany,

im looking to do the same mod, could you give me please an advice, how do I remove the shaft?
I saw some videos how to remove the knob, it seems to be easy, but didn't found any information about the shaft on the internet. Thank you very much. 

Best regards 

Lev


----------

